# Many Queries about PRINTER (Laser-Inkjet)



## KRISHI101 (Aug 20, 2014)

I always get mixed answer about Printer..
I want perfect Facts about them..
want to purchase printer but confuse between Laser and Inkjet..
my queries are.....

1) i heard that inkjet printer are two types, (1)- with smaller color ink cartridge and (2)- big color ink cartridge,, so we have to purchase big color cartridge printer *( like Brother MFC j430)*, it can prints color papers more than 1000 and cost less if we use none-brand inks, costs even less than laser printing.
   ----- _*is it true?
*_and if true than which should i buy for home use? i have less use papers not more than 100 per month..
and less color papers..
i want Multifunction Printer..
and mfc inkjet printer are cheap than mfc laser printer..

so which should i buy...

2) _*( i dont Believe in this)-->*_  Dont buy Multifunction printer if scanner fail the printer will also not work, if one thing go wrong than whole printer gets faulty, so buy individual scanner and printer,,, 
----- _*is it true?

*_3)  Inkjet printer are not durable and gets faulty in short time, and if we dont print everyday the ink gets frozen and printer becomes faulty._*
 ----- is it true?


*_4) Laser printers are two in types one with Big toner ( like Hp mf1005 ) and second with small toner ( like Hp laserjet M1136 Pro)
_*----- is it true?*_
and if it is true than how to find Big/small toner printer ?

5) which is fast scanning Flatbed or Cis ?

i used Canon Imageclass mf3010 which has CIS scanning and it can scan very fast..
i have interest in Xerox Work Centre 3045B Mono MF printer but it has flatbed scanning system does it will be slow in scanning instead of cis scanning like canon mf3010?


Thank you for your time and Help...

(pardon for my bad grammar )


----------



## Vyom (Aug 20, 2014)

I by no means am an expert when it comes to Printers, but here are some of my views:

1. If your requirement is not more than 100 prints per month, size of cartridge doesn't matter. And you can get a printer which supports both sized cartridges.

2. While it is true that MFDs have a high chance of failure, and dedicated stuff for each things will of course be better than an MFD, its quite obvious that since it's an MFD, all the components are cohesive. If scanner stops working, of course you can't use Copy function. But if printer function fails, it won't affect scanning job.
Also an MFD will cost less than each component individually, but some people do seem to recommend to get individual component. I for one, think for home use, an MFD is best thing to have.

3. It is recommend to keep the inkjet printer in use. It doesn't mean to print everyday, but it means not to keep printer unused for extended period of time. I think even if you print in an interval of 2-3 days, ink won't dry out. Laserjet printer is recommended since there is no ink which would dry out, and it gives better quality than inkjet printers. Of course Laser printer is a tad expensive than inkjet.

4. and 5. No idea. Research.

I recently bought an Inkjet printer, and did some research. If you wish you can refer my thread: *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/184462-need-best-printer-print-copy-scan-around-4k-5k.html


----------



## KRISHI101 (Aug 24, 2014)

thanks for valuable reply..

- - - Updated - - -

but still need answer for my 4 and 5th question... i cant find it in google also...
thts why i asked here for genuine answer.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Sep 6, 2014)

KRISHI101 said:


> I always get mixed answer about Printer..
> I want perfect Facts about them..
> want to purchase printer but confuse between Laser and Inkjet..
> my queries are.....


I'll try answering my best from what knowledge I've gained.




> 1) i heard that inkjet printer are two types, (1)- with smaller color ink cartridge and (2)- big color ink cartridge,, so we have to purchase big color cartridge printer *( like Brother MFC j430)*, it can prints color papers more than 1000 and cost less if we use none-brand inks, costs even less than laser printing.
> ----- _*is it true?*_


There are many different printers in market. For some printers, it is TRUE.

Let me clarify:

1. A common inkjet's paper prinout costs from Rs. 2 to Rs. 15, and it prints color & Black & White both.

2. Inkjet printers with Extended Inktank systems (Epson L Series, hacked Canon printers, etc.) give printouts in very less cost because the ink can be filled directly.
Their cost is about 10 paise/ page for black & white..... And about 20 paise/ page for color printout.

3. Laser printers give very less printing costs, like 20~ paise/ printout. Also, they don't have ink at all, so you can use it even after a break of 2 months. BUT, most laser printers in our budget print only Black & White.
Its ideal for office use because it rarely requires much maintenance or upkeep.

4. Color laser printers are very expensive, plus most of these do NOT match Inkjet's print quality.
In color printing, inkjet's quality is superior mostly.




> and if true than which should i buy for home use? i have less use papers not more than 100 per month..
> and less color papers..
> i want Multifunction Printer..
> and mfc inkjet printer are cheap than mfc laser printer..
> ...


Less color papers?
Are you aware that Laser printer means *NO Color Papers*. Because most lasers in our normal budget do NOT print color. They print only Black & White.

If you want color for sure, Inkjet is the way to go.



> 2) _*( i dont Believe in this)-->*_  Dont buy Multifunction printer if scanner fail the printer will also not work, if one thing go wrong than whole printer gets faulty, so buy individual scanner and printer,,,
> ----- _*is it true?*_


Depends on which component is faulty. If USB cable or power cord is broken, everything will stop working.

But otherwise, its FALSE. If Scanner has a hardware fault like sensor damage or so, Printer will still work. So don't worry.



> 3)  Inkjet printer are not durable and gets faulty in short time, and if we dont print everyday the ink gets frozen and printer becomes faulty._*
> ----- is it true?*_


TRUE. But it doesn't become faulty so easily.

You must print atleast once to twice a week in Inkjet. If you don't print, the head may get jammed. Then, you will have to do Ink Flush/ Cleaning. It takes less time, but it flushes ink of worth 50-100 pages. That means, money wastage.
Very rarely, the head may get damaged, then it will require Technician service or repair or replacement.


Laser printers do NOT have this problem. Because, Lasers have no ink, only toner powder. So, you can leave lasers for even 1 year and print after it, with no problem.



> 4) Laser printers are two in types one with Big toner ( like Hp mf1005 ) and second with small toner ( like Hp laserjet M1136 Pro)
> _*----- is it true?*_
> and if it is true than how to find Big/small toner printer ?


True. Different companies give different toners, what's there to ask about it?

I suggest you measure toner by their printing capacity (like 2000 pages/ toner, etc.) and not by their physical size. 



> 5) which is fast scanning Flatbed or Cis ?
> i used Canon Imageclass mf3010 which has CIS scanning and it can scan very fast..
> i have interest in Xerox Work Centre 3045B Mono MF printer but it has flatbed scanning system does it will be slow in scanning instead of cis scanning like canon mf3010?


These are 2 different categories.... A scanner may be Both Flatbed and CIS too. Let me explain:

1. Flatbed is a methodology by which a paper is laid under a cover, over a flat glass surface, and then it is scanned. That's it.

2. CIS is Contact Image sensor, under which a correctly focused image sensor is placed directly on the page and it scans each portion.
Opposite to it, the older CCD uses a mirror to bounce the light illuminated matter to a sensor.

CIS' advantage is that it can be used in small sized devices like handheld scanners, etc. because its smaller, lighter and uses lesser power for operation.
Disadvantage is that its image quality is lower, compared to CCD.



> Thank you for your time and Help...
> (pardon for my bad grammar )


No problem buddy.
I pardon you. 

Just try keeping the extra formatting low next time. It caused me some trouble while was typing as some text was going italic and bold without my effort. Thanks.


----------



## icebags (Sep 6, 2014)

if u don't need colour printing, buy laser printer eyes closed. its as simple as that.

inkjet monochrome may be useful if u want to print lotta page everyday with refill ink purchased in litres.
OR
u want fine picture/graphics prints.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Sep 14, 2014)

Superb... *Samarth 619*
you are great Buddy....
Thanks its very great detail to learn..
Thanks for your help bro.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Sep 21, 2014)

what about Ricoh Aficio SP 200S and Xerox Work Centre 3045b ?

its very low in price just around 6500rs.. (other mfc comes with price around 8000-12000rs..)
is this product good to buy?
is it durable and have good reviewed?
just thinking to purchace it..
becoz very low price mfc..

one shoper called me to not to buy panasonic mfc (which is around 7000rs). he gave reason that its has some issues and also spareparts are not available easily in our gujarat..

so is Richo and xerox are also not versatile? i know HP and Canon are most common products so their parts and customer service is easily availabe everywhere..
but is it same for these two models?
Need help..

Thanks..


----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2014)

i am using ricoh mfd, that 100 model i think, so far no issues, except paper getting jammed once in a while(mainly happens with think papers, while printing on the other side). good enough for a low duty printer.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 24, 2014)

I am using HP Laserjet M1136 MFP and it prints superb. There are no paper jams and its original cartridge costs 2k while 3rd party cartridges cost Rs.650 only and gives 2000 prints.It has cost me Rs.8999 from Amazon.in


----------



## KRISHI101 (Oct 5, 2014)

Is it Reliable to buy Brother Dcp MFP?
they are low cost mfp just around 7000-8000rs.
Confuse between two model..
if u can give me.. Brother DCP-1511 vs Brother DCP-1514
i dont whats the different between them?...


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I by no means am an expert when it comes to Printers, but here are some of my views:
> 
> 1. If your requirement is not more than 100 prints per month, size of cartridge doesn't matter. And you can get a printer which supports both sized cartridges.
> 
> ...


Dear Vyom, 
 I just wanted to know that the printer you brought, can it be refilled with 3rd party ink? Is it true that refilling cartridges is not possible more than 2/3 times? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Dear Vyom,
> I just wanted to know that the printer you brought, can it be refilled with 3rd party ink? Is it true that refilling cartridges is not possible more than 2/3 times? Thanks in advance....



I have no idea about it. I have heard it's best to use original cartridge. But I guess any ink cartridge can be refilled. So I guess you can try.
For me, I purposefully targeted a printer which have best number of print pages/cartridge ratio. So that I don't have to worry about refilling it with 3rd party ink. In the long run it might pay me off, since I would be eliminating the chance of damaging the printer.

- - - Updated - - -
    [MENTION=148475]rdx_halo[/MENTION]:
If you intend to buy this printer, (HP 3545) I think today is the best time. Costs: Rs 5199 and after 10% discount if you have/arrange a Citibank credit card, it will cost: Rs 4699. Which is almost 1k less than what I paid!

HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Wireless Printer


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Vyom, I don't have a citi bank card or any of my friends. How many pages do you print out in a month on average? Did you use a router for Wi-Fi connection? Does it include a Wi-Fi adapter for laptops? Thanks for your help.


----------

